# Furnace Failure



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like my furnace is not going to be ready for winter camping. I bleed the system, reset the remote, look for wasps, change remote batteries, check fuses and breakers, unplug/plug back, try to start with emergency controls, etc. etc...... The A/C works fine, the heat does not even kick the fan on. Is it a circuit board or something? Where can I purchase or is this a dealer fix$$?
I know its too early to worry about it, but winter camping is around the corner. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not much of a repairman, Heck, I'm not *any* kind of repairman, but if you have tried everything you can think of, it might be time to take it in and let the "experts" take a look.

Just my $.02.









Makr


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like its in the circuit board time to let the pros look at it

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

samvalaw

Is your tt still under warranty you may want the dealer to look at it since 
you checked everything

Good luck Keep us op to date

willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

I would pull the main trailer circuit breaker panel off, and check the wire connections on the back side. You would not be the first to find loose connections, and if that particular wire wiggled loose over time, it could shut the whole thing down. Beyond that, I would probably get it into a dealer. Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If you still want to try something take off the a/c cover inside on the side of the metal cover there is two blue wires that wirenut to a green and black wire that is the switching circuit for the furnace.Check to make sure Gilligan connected the wires tightly. If you jump the wires together and the furnace blower comes on the problem is in the a/c controller.

John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Is it cold enough where you are for the thermostat to kick on the furnace?

Because here, it's about 110 in the shade. At 9pm.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - this may be a "dumb girl" comment. . . but doesn't the furnace also have a thermostat? Assuming that all the wiring, etc. is ok - how could the controls be set low enough to kick on the furnace in the summer ???? I can't even do that in my house.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> OK - this may be a "dumb girl" comment. . . but doesn't the furnace also have a thermostat? Assuming that all the wiring, etc. is ok - how could the controls be set low enough to kick on the furnace in the summer ???? I can't even do that in my house.


I'm a girl!!! I could be wrong...remeber I'm a girl LOL





























But don't you turn your settings(temp) UP to get the heat to kick on...
and turn the settings(temp) DOWN to get the AC to turn on?

I don't know how hot your camper was when you tried and I don't really know
how high the thermostat can be set...but was it too hot?

MaeJae


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The circuit board actually costs more then the A/C -- well almost...

if its under warranty have them look at it ..there is a diagnostic tool that the dealer has that they plug into the circuit board to tell you if its good or bad (I went through 3 boards so i know - the last time the furnace would not turn off and it was a run away... pretty scary and darn hot...)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The control board in the AC unit has a contact that controls the heater like John said. If you wanted you could connect the heater to a regular thermostat. If my TT was out of warranty and the AC worked but would not run the heater then I would wire up to it's own stat and be done with it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> Looks like my furnace is not going to be ready for winter camping. I bleed the system, reset the remote, look for wasps, change remote batteries, check fuses and breakers, unplug/plug back, try to start with emergency controls, etc. etc...... The A/C works fine, the heat does not even kick the fan on. Is it a circuit board or something? Where can I purchase or is this a dealer fix$$?
> I know its too early to worry about it, but winter camping is around the corner. Thanks for any suggestions.


Hi, I wish winter camping WAS "just around the corner", but it's hotter than a two-dollar pistol, here in S. GA, still!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Make sure you have a fully charged battery and clean connections. The furance will not come on if the curcuit board doesn't detect >11.4 volts.

Trust me on this one, I just paid the Mobile RV guy a lot of money to tell me this....


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions. I guess the outside temp could have an effect, but the furnace temp was set above the inside temp when tested, repeatedly. The battery issue shouldn't be relevant because I am plugged into shore power, but perhaps I am mistaken. I will unplug trailer this weekend and look at the loose wire issues, that I could fix, beyond that, I am not very handy. John, I will look at the wires in the A/C, and see if that is the problem.
I notice that when the unit is running on either A/C or Fan, then switched to furnace (raising temp of course), the fan switches off.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Make sure you have a fully charged battery and clean connections. The furance will not come on if the curcuit board doesn't detect >11.4 volts.
> 
> Trust me on this one, I just paid the Mobile RV guy a lot of money to tell me this....


I detect a story here, Jim...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I recently experienced similiar problems with the furnace. Like Oregon I spent a good junk of change to find out I had debris in the furnace area. Remove your inside exhaust intake screen and put your vacuum in there. If you can hear the clicking and not ignition this may be your problem. Good luck. JR


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Make sure you have a fully charged battery and clean connections. The furance will not come on if the curcuit board doesn't detect >11.4 volts.
> 
> Trust me on this one, I just paid the Mobile RV guy a lot of money to tell me this....


I detect a story here, Jim...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Happy to talk about it over a cold glass of your Kool-Aide in about 3 weeks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Make sure you have a fully charged battery and clean connections. The furance will not come on if the curcuit board doesn't detect >11.4 volts.
> 
> Trust me on this one, I just paid the Mobile RV guy a lot of money to tell me this....


I detect a story here, Jim...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Happy to talk about it over a cold glass of your Kool-Aide in about 3 weeks.








[/quote]

I will be looking forward to that!
In any case, I hope the Mobile RV guy did you right. I sure have been impressed with them!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I will be looking forward to that!
> In any case, I hope the Mobile RV guy did you right. I sure have been impressed with them!
> 
> 
> ...


Other then arriving 1 hour late, the guy (Dana) did a GREAT job. Had a lot of information to provide.


----------

